

The Story of Mel, A Real Programmer - BlackJack
http://catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html

======
dalke
Making this the _11th_ time that story has been posted here.
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=the...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=the+story+of+mel&start=0)

